# [RISOLTO] Estraggo snapshot e il laptop si spegne

## decabrista

Salve,

sto installando gento 2005.1 per la prima volta.Ho già provato diverse volte ad estrarre lo snapshot dal cd e puntualmente il computer si spegne .Qualcuno può aiutarmi?

p.s.

all'avvio di gentoo tramite "live cd"  un messaggio mi avverte che la mia "ati radeon" non è "fully tested":

non sarà mica per questo che il pc si spegne sempre mentre estraggo lo snapshot dal cd?

E se è questo il motivo come faccio a risolvere il problema?

Scusate ma è la mia prima installazione e sono nel panico!!

Grazie.Last edited by decabrista on Fri Feb 03, 2006 3:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## koma

prova a settare l'hdparm, postaci un dmesg  quando si blocca dopo un po'?

 subito? hai provato con un'altra release?

----------

## gutter

 *decabrista wrote:*   

> Salve,
> 
> sto installando gento 2005.1 per la prima volta.Ho già provato diverse volte ad estrarre lo snapshot dal cd e 

 

Si tratta di un laptop o di un desktop?

Prova a monitorare /var/log/messages mentre estrai lo snapshot e vedi se noti qualcosa di strano.

----------

## koma

 *gutter wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si tratta di un laptop o di un desktop?
> 
> 

 

ehm ... *Quote:*   

>  Estraggo snapshot e il laptop si spegne

  dal topic  :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

 *koma wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ehm ... *Quote:*    Estraggo snapshot e il laptop si spegne  dal topic 

 

Oooopsss    :Rolling Eyes: 

Sorry   :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *decabrista wrote:*   

> all'avvio di gentoo tramite "live cd"  un messaggio mi avverte che la mia "ati radeon" non è "fully tested":
> 
> non sarà mica per questo che il pc si spegne sempre mentre estraggo lo snapshot dal cd?
> 
> E se è questo il motivo come faccio a risolvere il problema?
> ...

 

Non dovrebbe dipendere dalla tua radeon not fully tested, ma piuttosto da APM/ACPI.

Dai un occhiata alle opzioni di boot del LiveCD per vedere come disabilitarle. A memoria dovrebbe essere un parametro tipo "noapm acpi=off" ma sinceramente non ricordo bene, meglio controllare  :Wink: 

----------

## decabrista

grazie randomize...adesso provo a disabilitare il supporto APM e speriamo bene!

----------

## decabrista

Ho provato sia con le release 2005.0 (in cui NON mi avvisa che la mia ati non è fully tested)

sia con la release 2005.1 (in cui invece mi avvisa che la mia ati non è fully tested).

Con entrambe al boot ho scritto:"gentoo noapm acpi=off".

Ebbene, il problema non si è risolto:un paio di minuti dopo l'inizio dell'estrazione dello snapshot 

il laptop(Hp pavillion ze4300) si spegne.La mia scheda video è:Ati radeon igp 320M.

Non so cosa fare:HELP!

----------

## mrfree

Potresti fornire qualche info in più del tipo:

- il pc è nuovo? Nel senso l'hai già usato altre volte e non ti ha dato mai problemi?

- hai fatto modifiche all'hardware e/o sul bios (timing delle memorie e altro)?

- "si spegne" vuol dire che letteralmente si spegne, oppure si pianta/riavvia?

Io un bel memtest lo farei, non si sà mai  :Wink: 

----------

## decabrista

il laptop non è nuovo lo uso da 3 anni e mi ha dato problemi solo con alcune opzioni di "google earth".

Non ho fatto alcuna modifica hardware.

Il pc si spegne.

Il mem-test non so cosa sia e a cosa serva

grazie

----------

## gutter

 *decabrista wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il mem-test non so cosa sia e a cosa serva
> 
> 

 

E' un tool che permette di testare la RAM. Maggiori informazioni le trovi qui.

----------

## decabrista

Pensi che sia un problema della RAM e che la scheda ATI seppur non "fully tested" non c'entri nulla?

----------

## gutter

 *decabrista wrote:*   

> Pensi che sia un problema della RAM e che la scheda ATI seppur non "fully tested" non c'entri nulla?

 

Potrebbe essere. Ma hai controllato i log mentre scompatti lo snapshot ?!? 

Vedi se noti qualcosa di strano.

----------

## decabrista

Ho testato la Ram con memtest86 risultato:dopo una ventina di minuti il pc si spegne da solo.

Che vuol dire?Mi devo preoccupare?

Dopo essermi preoccupato cosa faccio?

Cosa dovrei notare nei log mentre scompatto lo snapshot?

Grazie,il panico aumenta.

----------

## gutter

 *decabrista wrote:*   

> Ho testato la Ram con memtest86 risultato:dopo una ventina di minuti il pc si spegne da solo.
> 
> 

 

Allora è possibile che tu abbia qualche problema con la RAM   :Confused:  In questo caso puoi provare a vedere di sostituire il banco che da problemi, ma io prima farei qualche altro giro di test con memtest.

 *decabrista wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Cosa dovrei notare nei log mentre scompatto lo snapshot? 
> 
> 

 

Qualcosa di strano  :Wink:  non so di preciso cosa cercare. Considera che comunque se si tratta di un problema di RAM non credo troverai molto.

----------

## decabrista

Ma scusa questo memtest86 non dovrebbe segnalarmeli i problemi invece di spegnersi all'improvviso?

L'ho già ripetuto 3 volte con lo stesso risultato:il laptop si spegne dopo 20 minuti.

Grazie comunque per l'aiuto..

----------

## lavish

La butto lì: può trattarsi di un problema di temperatura troppo elevata che si raggiunge in fase di decompressione?

----------

## randomaze

 *lavish wrote:*   

> La butto lì: può trattarsi di un problema di temperatura troppo elevata che si raggiunge in fase di decompressione?

 

E' teoricamente una possibilità. Certo la decompressione del file solitamente non é tanto intensiva da far venire fuori problemi di temperatura.

Comunque il problema é realmente anomalo, e non possiamo fare altro che ragionare per supposizioni.

Qualche impostazione del bios? Hai provato a cercare in rete riferimenti al tuo portatile ed eventuali malfunzionamenti riscontrati da altri?

...tra l'altro, di che portatile stiamo parlando (marca e modello)?

EDIT:

Prima mattina, non avevo letot bene un messaggio:

 *decabrista wrote:*   

> il laptop(Hp pavillion ze4300) si spegne.La mia scheda video è:Ati radeon igp 320M.

 

Qualcuno con un portatile di quella serie che può dire se funziona o meno?

BTW: qualcuno con la tua stessa scheda video non sembra avere problemi di spegnimenti random... con configurazone del 3d si, ma quello é un'altro discorso.

EDIT2:

Qualcuno ha installato gentoo partendo dal LiveCD della Suse

http://markus.wernig.net/en/it/hp_ze4300.phtml

----------

## mrfree

 *decabrista wrote:*   

> Ma scusa questo memtest86 non dovrebbe segnalarmeli i problemi invece di spegnersi all'improvviso?

 

Normalmente si, ma in caso di anomalie hardware diciamo gravi il pc si riavvia. In effetti il fenomeno potrebbe essere legato alla temperatura troppo elevata... la butto li... visto che il portatile ha 3 anni non è che il gruppo dissipatore-ventola è pieno di polvere e di conseguenza è diventato meno efficiente del necessario?

----------

## decabrista

Grazie a tutti per i suggerimenti.

In effetti il problema è sicuramente di temperature elevate,tant'è che mettendo il pc davanti alla finestra aperta durante le fasi di decompressione sono riuscito a completare l'installazione da Live cd.

Purtroppo adesso  adesso ho un altro problema all'avvio:

ERROR 15 :FILE NOT FOUND

penso che sia un errore conosciuto,ma come lo risolvo?

devo rifare l'installazione daccapo?

grazie

----------

## mrfree

 *decabrista wrote:*   

> ERROR 15 :FILE NOT FOUND

 

Se ti posso dare un consiglio, cerca di fornire il maggior numero di informazioni possibile quando illustri un problema o un malfunzionamento; diversamente è spesso impossibile dare le giuste indicazioni  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *mrfree wrote:*   

>  *decabrista wrote:*   ERROR 15 :FILE NOT FOUND 
> 
> Se ti posso dare un consiglio, cerca di fornire il maggior numero di informazioni possibile quando illustri un problema o un malfunzionamento; diversamente è spesso impossibile dare le giuste indicazioni 

 

Il consiglio é giusto, comnque decabrista ha aperto un nuovo thread relativo al problema... ergo é bene continuare li  :Wink: 

----------

## mrfree

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> decabrista ha aperto un nuovo thread relativo al problema...

 

Ancora meglio  :Wink: 

----------

